
Ask HN: Internet was the coolest thing in the past, but what about now? - andersonmvd
Before internet gave me some thrill. There were so many things to explore, services to build, strangers to talk and so on. Today, however, I feel that internet is a bit bloated. Many apps, too much influence of tech giants (google, fb) and so on. I wonder what&#x27;s the coolest thing out there, not yet mature, but that gives this thrill of possibilities. I wonder whether it&#x27;s internet of things that will change how things work. Imagine a change from filling forms on websites to be based on our behavior instead. I used to think that blockchain could be this source of possibilities, but it&#x27;s a very controversial topic. I would love to hear your opinions. Thank you in advance, Anderson.
======
doctorshady
I'd love to hear the same from people; the internet at an earlier point in
it's life had an air of optimism about it - and certainly freedom (probably
drawing from less of an obligation to use it for work, school, etc) that it no
longer has.

